# Strange looking turkey.



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

This thing came into aggressive yelping on the diaphragm call at 11:00 today. I didn't have a decoy out, it came in on a straight line to the call.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

This one tasted better.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job on both


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey supercanoe, nice work on your harvests! I have pondered that exact scenario that played out for you and wondered how you shot that yote. Did you just pound a turkey load into his head? Thanks.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, head/neck shot at 20 yards. It never twitched. I killed one duck hunting several years ago at 45 yards with a load of steel #2. I shot another one at that distance with a load of steel #2 that rolled over, but took then got up and took off and I lost it. 

That is the second coyote that I have called in while turkey hunting over the last several years. The other one came in from behind me. I never knew it was there until it spooked and ran off. It was only 10-20 feet behind me when it spooked.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great job on both kills.
sherman


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Had it happen last year.The yoter came sneaking in all crouched like a cat and got within 5yds. of the Avian X hens and stopped.He had the look of 'ole wiley coyote on the RoadRunner cartoons!!I could read his mind,"Oh Sh!%*@t,this is not good"!!The rest was history.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job! Had the same thing happen to me in the late 90's only the yote came in maybe 10 yrds behind me. I heard a short "woof" and I thought oh no someone's dog. I turned from behind the tree and and she made me and bolted. I started yelping really aggressive also and she stopped on a dime. Didn't drop a Tom that day tho...


----------

